# So upset, my poor horse



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for what's happened! I'm appalled a genuine effort to contact you was not made. Please don't reproach yourself for anything. You had NO WAY of knowing how poorly things would be handled. I can well understand how your heart must ache thinking of the distress he suffered. And how seeing him so undone haunts you. It is painfully sad to read about what he and you have unnecessarily been put through. Fortunately, he has you to oversee things closely going forward. I hope he heals up and fares well. I wish you success in relocating him to a nearby barn where you can check on him more readily. Let us hear how he's doing, please!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would be angry and hurt too! It is hard for me to entrust my dogs to others and can appreciate that for horses you really usually don't have a choice about doing so unless you have your own horse appropriate property (I live near two or three neighborhoods that are horse neighborhoods) and always think those folks are very lucky. I hope everything comes right about this as quickly as possible.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yikes! This sounds like a terrible situation. Any hope of moving him to a new place?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just want to say i sympathize. i just don't understand how someone could be boarding your horse and not tell you he had been injured. when things like that happen, i feel the other person and i must not be from the same planet. unbelievable.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm SO troubled to read this, Michelle! And after you carefully chose a new home for him!

Please let him not have a permanent injury. I know you will love him the same, but acknowledge it can be different with horses.

Hoping so much your gelding will heal fully and be happy where you keep him!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Terrible!!!! I remember when you got him and had to put so much work into him! It is awful that he has been so traumatized! I hope you are able to have him stabled closer to you and he heals well! A prayer for you both is in order!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I was a mess yesterday at work and my boss let me leave early so I could pick my horse up ASAP. It took about 15 minutes to get him on the trailer but once on he was good to go and was ready to head home (back to our previous barn which is a 10 minute drive from home vs an hour). He was extremely anxious when we arrived and just kept circling around. I let him look and sniff around a bit before putting him in his stall (we are keeping him stalled until stitches are out since it is going to be raining on and off here). He was so worked up being away from the other horses we are putting a calming supplement in his grain so he doesn't get so worked up he hurts himself.

The vet called me before I left for work and seemed very rushed and did not know what he was talking about and didn't seem to care much. He had no sympathy in his voice what so ever, and even he/the vet office didn't bother to notify me of the accident either. He also sounded like he was eating while on the phone? I was just super annoyed I didn't even think to ask questions, I just wanted a basic run through. But I should have asked if the stitches are dissolvable or need to be taken out...I will call again tomorrow.

But Apollo now has a 3 inch long, deep gash on his lower front leg (on the phone he said it was front left...which it is not) that required stitches. He said he prescribed antibiotics and to keep it bandaged up...but he didn't prescribe any ointment or anything which surprised me. He said after researching, ointment doesn't aid in healing and just prolongs the process, and that nothing will keep the horse from getting proud flesh (which I do not agree with). He said I could put whatever I want on it but with new research he has done he said just change bandages every day.

I think he should have something put on the wound. I know we don't for dogs, but they are rarely bandaged, which traps moisture/doesn't allow airflow, and dog have airflow to dry out the wound. I guess I will have to see what it looks like today when I change his bandage...I haven't seen it yet and I have a very squeamish stomach so I'm a little nervous.

I'm heading out this afternoon to check on him and change his bandage.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you were able to get Apollo safely relocated nearby. Sure don't like hearing how inattentive and disinterested the vet sounded to you. Hope you will find the right treatment path from speaking to good people with "horse sense." Good luck in caring for his wound, maybe have a cup of calming herbal tea before tackling that. Hope Apollo begins to feel more at ease very soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry Apollo got such a nasty injury and that the "professionals" have handled it in such a bad way :angry: I'm thinking of you with the bandage change--hope it goes fine. I don't know about you, but I can handle illnesses/injuries much better in my pets than with people because they're my babies.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle thank you for taking the time out of your day to update us. I have been wondering how things were. It sounds like this should get things back on track. I wish Apollo a speedy recovery.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

*GRAPHIC PICTURE POSTED BELOW*

His wound was much worse than I expected and it was NOT a 2-3 inch gash that was stitched up like the vet said...in fact there were NO stitches at all? It is multiple large wounds...and one more small one on the other side of his leg.

I actually wasn't as grossed out as I thought I'd be. I think because he is an animal...if it was a human I think it would be a different story lol. His wound seeped through the non-stick wound pad, 1 inch thick cotton wrap and a layer of vet wrap. It looks very gooey so I'm not sure if he had put something on it or if it is part of healing. I did spray some vetericyn (wound spray for animals...great for dogs too!) on it and wrapped it back up. He was a champ throughout it all and got lots of treats. It was a 2 man job so I'm glad my mom came along with me. Plus she works in a vet and she does this stuff daily with dog and cats, so her directions really helped me.

After changing his dressing I let him out on the grass for a bit to get some fresh air and sunshine since he is stall bound for a while to limit motion on his leg . He is a lot let anxious so I think the calming supplement is helping some. When I put him out on the grass the first thing he did was plop down and roll for a couple minutes...it probably felt so good!

Here are pictures of his wounds if anyone was curious. I took them to track his healing progress.



There is a similar gash on the other side of his other hind leg too


He is SO happy to be back...he looks like he lost a bit of weight there too. Most of the green paint came off when I brushed him, but you can see a bit on his hind leg.





Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm hoping he recovers soon so he can enjoy life outside with his buddies again!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am MUCH relieved to hear Apollo is happier now and and is less anxious! You are giving him splendid care, along with your mother's help. (Aren't mothers the best?) So glad to think of him out in the sunshine and fresh air and under your care! Heal on handsome Apollo, and beef up some too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The ones on his back legs don't look too bad.

The one higher up on the front leg, not too bad.

The one on the fetlock and just above the coronet band look painful! But the swelling isn't awful. 

Are they having you Bute him for the pain?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

his wounds look awful. but his spirits sound good. here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If the large area missing skin becomes infected spray with antibiotic medicated oil but do not cover. If temperature is up call vet.
Eric.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

N2Mischief said:


> The ones on his back legs don't look too bad.
> 
> The one higher up on the front leg, not too bad.
> 
> ...


The others are superficial. They looked bad when I first saw them and they were pretty fresh and swollen. Now that they are scabbed over they look fine. The one on his fetlock and above his coronet band are definitely the worst. He doesn't act the slightest bit in pain. The vet gave us bute if we think he needs it, but the barn owner (I trust her completely) and I agree that he is walking great and does not need it as of right now. We also worry he will feel too good and do more damage to his legs.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

ericwd9 said:


> If the large area missing skin becomes infected spray with antibiotic medicated oil but do not cover. If temperature is up call vet.
> Eric.


If it weren't for the bugs/flies I totally would let it stay uncovered for a bit each day to dry some...but the flies will feast on him!

If it starts looking infected I will have my vet out asap!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad to see Apollo looking so relaxed in those pics. Thanks for updating and I hope things continue to go well.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

It sounds like you gave things under control!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank goodness he's in good hands. Hope those awful looking wounds heal quickly and the flies back off.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, those are terrible wounds. Poor baby. I'm so sorry he and you have been going through such an ordeal. What an inept owner to not get hold of you and the vet sounding so cold. You've been through it. It sounds like things are on the upswing though and I hope he heals without infection. Good luck. I remember when I had horses...all the ouchies, the colic, the worry. Not the fun part, to be sure.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! The wound on his fetlock looks awful! Glad you have taken him to a barn that is closer to you so he could have your personal care! Hope he heals without any infection or other problems. I'm sure you'll do everything to insure that!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The vet had only prescribed antibiotics for 5 days, so he ran out yesterday morning, and we (my mom, barn owner and I) think he should have been on them for at least 10 days. I left a message with my vet and hopefully he will call me back and we can work something out and hopefully get a cream for the wound too.

The wound is draining so much the non stick pad gets drenched and dries, sticking to the wound so it keeps peeling off the scab that is forming. It looked more irritated/inflamed than it did when I first saw the wounds. I'm starting to get a little concerned. I'm hoping I can send pictures over to the vet and get their opinion.

(the green is paint from the fence he got stuck in)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Ugh! _Poor Apollo! It's a darn good thing you're staying right on top of his care. That does look nasty to me. (I'm not an experience horse person but I don't like the looks of it either!) There's a Quarter Horse farm next door to us. (They also have miniature horses, Chagall is enamored of them.) Our neighbors take EXCELLENT care of their horses _and_ the ones they board. Makes me heartsick and so furious the other barn didn't do likewise for Apollo! Keep after that vet and keep updating us.:clover:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor baby! I am so glad that you got him moved and are taking him to your normal vet. I will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers... I hope all heals well and quickly!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

michelle, let us know what the vet does. you're right, the wound looks worse. someone should invent a "cone" or "bubble" for wounds like this so they can be left unbandaged to heal but also protected to some extent from further damage.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOA!!! I did a little looking around online and it seems your boy has a 'degloving injury ' read some very interesting stuff and looked at some really bad wounds that were fixed! Take a look at this one....it was a fence/stall injury also I believe! 
Lower Limb Wound-Conley and Koontz Equine Hospital http://www.ckequinehospital.com/page.php?page_id=121&page_name=Lower-Limb-Wound&b-

The wound care sounds very intense but worthwhile, for these type wounds! 
Hopeful healing to your guy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish that I could un-see those pictures. Happy ending and a great resource for Michele.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This info site was good too! You have to scroll down to find the one about wounds..............lots of other info too!
Equine Wounds: What Horse Owners Should Know-Thal Equine LLC thalequine.com/equine-wounds-what-horse-owners-should-know/


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

It looks a lot better today...it looked a lot less "angry". I called the vet and sent pictures. She said to keep the wound clean, hose off and wash with Dawn soap daily (it will disinfect and help dry out) and continue doing what I've been doing! Sometimes they look worse than they are...I guess all that nasty stuff in the picture posted above was kind of shedding off because of the new healthy tissue forming below. The bleeding is a good thing because it is a sign that it is healing well and is healthy. She said not to be concerned unless it starts having an odor or an odd color discharge. 

The barn owners looked at it tonight, as well as a few boarders, and they said it is looking good! 

He's such a good sport...he stands like a statue and gets lots of treats afterwards. 



MollyMuiMa said:


> WHOA!!! I did a little looking around online and it seems your boy has a 'degloving injury ' read some very interesting stuff and looked at some really bad wounds that were fixed! Take a look at this one....it was a fence/stall injury also I believe!
> Lower Limb Wound-Conley and Koontz Equine Hospital Lower Limb Wound - Conley and Koontz Equine Hospital
> 
> The wound care sounds very intense but worthwhile, for these type wounds!
> Hopeful healing to your guy!


Wow! Thank goodness his wasn't that bad. I think I would have had an anxiety attack.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Michelle said:


> It looks a lot better today...
> He's such a good sport...he stands like a statue and gets lots of treats afterwards.


YAY! Now _that's_ what I like to hear! Good boy, Apollo! Keep getting better and better until you're all better. (The sooner the better, too!)


----------

